# Kleiner Bike Rucksack



## ron101 (31. März 2017)

Hallo

Suche einen kleinen leichten Bikerucksack für die Feierabend Hometrail Runden.
Sollte das nötigste Flickzeug reinpassen und einen integrierten Rückenprotektor drin haben.
Trinkblase benötige ich nicht. Also so einen mit 3l bis 6l würde mir ausreichen.

Fahre aktuell einen Evoc FR Trail Unlimited 20l mit dem ich sehr zu frieden bin, nur ist er mir für die kleineren Feierabendrunden zu gross.

Kann da jemand was empfehlen? Bei den kleineren Evoc hats leider keine Rückenprotektoren drin.

Cheers
ron


----------



## lrgrdt (31. März 2017)

Kauf dir einfach ein Rückenprotektoren Shirt und einen leichten Rucksack der mit einem Netz vom Rücken abgekoppelt ist. Mir erschließt sich der Sinn solcher Protektorenrucksäcke eh nicht, wieviel Milliliter Schweiß sparst du im Vergleich zu einem Shirt/Jacket? Die schützen dann auch noch Schulter und Brust, mal mehr mal weniger, je nach Hersteller &Modell. Wozu auf Schulterprotektoren verzichten? Also ich schwitze am Rücken mehr als an der Schulter&Brust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti666 (31. März 2017)

Der hier....  http://www.evocsports.com/de/produkte/rucksaecke/fr-lite-race-10l ....  ist vermutlich der kleinste Rucksack mit Protektor. Wenn es noch weniger sein soll und mit Schutz würde ich zu dem....http://www.evocsports.com/de/produkte/rucksaecke/hip-pack-race in Kombination mit einer Schutzweste greifen. Diese Kombination habe ich mir auch für die Hausrunde ausgesucht weil Weste vorhanden und Rucksack zu groß und ohne Protektor.


----------



## ron101 (4. April 2017)

Hallo 

Danke für die Infos.

Werde mir den 10l Evoc mal genauer anschauen.
Ein Protektoren Shirt möchte ich eigentlich nicht.
Fahre so ca. 4 bis 5 mal die Woche und möchte das nicht dauernd immer wieder Waschen. 
Bike Jersys habe ich ausreichend, um dann mal wieder die Waschmaschien für einen Sportwäsche Waschgang zu füllen ;-)
Den Rucksack Schaume ich hie und da mal mit FoamFresh am Rücken ein, wen ner mal wieder arg verschwitzt wurde.

Cheers
ron


----------



## garfield70 (4. April 2017)

Für die Feierabendrunde hab ich den hier

https://www.bike24.de/p1119976.html

Es gibt mittlerweile nen Nachfolger, wie der ist weiß ich aber nicht.
Vorteile:
- geniales Tragesystem, der sitzt bombenfest
- Die Protektoren sind "verstellbar"....Einzellagen
- das isolierte Trinkblasenfach, wird das Getränk net so schnell warm/kalt

Nachteil:
-die mitgelieferte Trinkblase kannst in die Tonne kloppen, zudem finde ich die mit 3 L einfach zu groß, wenn man alle Protektorenlagen drin hat, passt da ein gefüllte 3L garnet rein. Ich hab ne 1,5 l Blase drin und fülle die mit ca. 1 l, dit reicht für die Feierabendrunde.
-er ist wirklich recht klein/kurz, die Abdeckung am Rücken ist grad so noch ausreichend.

Ich trag ihn aber sehr gerne


----------



## systemgewicht (4. April 2017)

Wenn ich einen leichten Rucksack will, dann nehme ich immer meine Camelbaks MULE NV - die sind aber ohne Rückenprotektor.

Es gibt jetzt aber auch einen Camelbak mit Protektor, den ich allerdings noch nicht getragen habe. Kannst ja mal ansehen.
https://international.camelbak.com/en/packs/R01002--KUDU_12?color=df2a23903dd84b1a8f102ff9a449ee14


----------



## Muckal (4. April 2017)

Ich hab für sowas seit über 10 Jahren sowas hier von Fox: 

https://www.ridestore.de/fox-low-pro-hydration-pack-mx-bag-black?gclid=CPLs36ijitMCFQ3gGwod0YwNUw


----------



## ron101 (7. April 2017)

@Muckal 
Der hat aber keinen Rückenprotektor drin?

Cheers
ron


----------



## Muckal (7. April 2017)

Nein. Macht mir aber nix aus.


----------



## ron101 (7. April 2017)

@Muckal 
Ich möcht nicht ohne 

Cheers
ron


----------



## Muckal (7. April 2017)

Ich finde ohne einfach gefühlsechter und spannender. Vielleicht hilfts ja jemand anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (7. April 2017)

Vlt ist hier was interessantes dabei:

http://www.uswe-sports.com/products/hydration-packs/bike


----------



## Bikeradar (14. April 2017)

für ne Haus/Feierabend Runde reicht mir mein Deuter One vom Renner total aus!


----------



## morhedin (14. April 2017)

Eine gefüllte Trinkblase ist auch ein guter Protektor. Man sollte halt nur stürzen, solange die noch gefüllt ist .
Auf einer kurzen Feierabendrunde sollte es aber passen.


----------



## ron101 (15. April 2017)

Da es auch auf einigen meinen Feierabend Hometrails steile verblockte Wurzelige abschnitte hat, und ich eh mit rucksack fahre, möcht ich halt nicht auf den Rückenprotektor verzichten.

Cheers
ron


----------



## lrgrdt (15. April 2017)

morhedin schrieb:


> Eine gefüllte Trinkblase ist auch ein guter Protektor. Man sollte halt nur stürzen, solange die noch gefüllt ist .
> Auf einer kurzen Feierabendrunde sollte es aber passen.





> MTB ist Physik live



lol


----------



## morhedin (15. April 2017)

Du outest Dich als ahnungslos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morhedin (15. April 2017)

morhedin schrieb:


> Du outest Dich als ahnungslos.


Ich erhöhe auf komplett ahnungslos


----------



## lrgrdt (15. April 2017)

Von mir aus auch total komplett Ahnungslos...is ja nicht mein Rücken^^


----------



## morhedin (15. April 2017)

lrgrdt schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch total komplett Ahnungslos...


Grammatikalisch auf jeden Fall...


----------



## systemgewicht (18. April 2017)

morhedin schrieb:


> Eine gefüllte Trinkblase ist auch ein guter Protektor. Man sollte halt nur stürzen, solange die noch gefüllt ist .



Die Schutzwirkung der Blase wird mit oder ohne Wasser ziemlich dieselbe sein: eine doppelte Lage ca 0,2mm starke Polyurethanfolie. 

Dem Eindringen eines spitzen Steines in die Wirbelsäule wird da nicht wirklich viel entgegengesetzt.


----------



## morhedin (18. April 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Die Schutzwirkung der Blase wird mit oder ohne Wasser ziemlich dieselbe sein: eine doppelte Lage ca 0,2mm starke Polyurethanfolie.


Wenn Du meinst, dass die Argumentation schlüssig ist, dann bitteschön

Von gleichwertig oder gar besser war zudem nie die Rede.


----------



## systemgewicht (18. April 2017)

Du bist der, der hier jegliche Argumente schuldig bleiibt, lieber Mohrhuhn.


----------



## morhedin (18. April 2017)

Dein Hirn einschalten und ein wenig darüber nachdenken würde evtl. auch funktionieren. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, dass ein grosser Teil der Aufprallenergie absorbiert wird. Hatte einen relativ schweren Sturz. So ziemlich erster Kontakt beim Aufprall war mit dem Rücken (nach Überschlag). Schaden: quasi Null.
2. oder 3. Kontakt war dann mein Brustkorb. Schaden: Rippen-Prellung da keine Brustpanzerung.
Jetzt zieh mal einen Rucksack mit gefüllter Trinkblase an und lass jemanden mit einem Ast draufprügeln oder einen Stein draufpfeffern. Dann machst Du das noch einmal ohne Rucksack mit Trinkblase und berichtest uns vom Ergebnis


----------



## morhedin (18. April 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Du bist der, der hier jegliche Argumente schuldig bleiibt, lieber Mohrhuhn.


Das "lieber Mohrhuhn" muss Dir ja sagenhaft wichtig gewesen sein wenn Du Deinen Beitrag extra hierfür nach einer relativ langen Zeitspanne nochmals bearbeitest. Wie peinlich...
btw: Für Dich immer noch "Herr Mohrhuhn". omg


----------



## systemgewicht (19. April 2017)

Ein flacher Aufprall ist ein relativ harmloser Unfall, Herr Mohrhuhn. Wirbelsäule trifft auf Kante oder Spitze - das ist der Fall in dem Du Schutz brauchst. Da hilft kein Wasserbeutel. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Titanbein1302 (19. April 2017)

morhedin schrieb:


> Dein Hirn einschalten und ein wenig darüber nachdenken würde evtl. auch funktionieren. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, dass ein grosser Teil der Aufprallenergie absorbiert wird. Hatte einen relativ schweren Sturz. So ziemlich erster Kontakt beim Aufprall war mit dem Rücken (nach Überschlag). Schaden: quasi Null.
> 2. oder 3. Kontakt war dann mein Brustkorb. Schaden: Rippen-Prellung da keine Brustpanzerung.
> Jetzt zieh mal einen Rucksack mit gefüllter Trinkblase an und lass jemanden mit einem Ast draufprügeln oder einen Stein draufpfeffern. Dann machst Du das noch einmal ohne Rucksack mit Trinkblase und berichtest uns vom Ergebnis



Genau deshalb ist bei einem Enduro Rennen auch ein Protektor vorgeschrieben.....
Ich glaube ich muss der Enduro one mal sagen, dass eine Trinkblase gefüllt (mit was????) viel besser ist als ein blöder Protektor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morhedin (19. April 2017)

Hier muss ich mich selbst zitieren:


morhedin schrieb:


> Von gleichwertig oder gar besser war zudem nie die Rede.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. April 2017)

Natürlich ist alles relativ aber ich bin auch schon in einem Steinfeld rückwärts auf einen Stein gefallen mit Camelbak Mule, mit Klamotten drin und gefüllter Trinkblase und war total verdutzt, dass der ALLES abgefedert hat...er hat zwar keinen Protektor integriert aber das hintere mesh ist recht stabil.
...

Da ich aber vielleicht nur Glück hatte und auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte, wenn es anspruchsvoller wird, würde ich mittlerweile auf eine Kombination aus Rücksack und Protektor zurückgreifen wollen. Ich suche zur Zeit einen Tagesrucksack, der diese Kriterien erfüllt:

integrierter Protektor, Platz für Werkzeug, Regenjacke, Ärmlinge, Seitenfächer, seitlich Knie/Bein-Protektoren-Befestigungsmöglichkeit.

Favorisiert ist z.Zt.  der Evoc FR Enduro 16..interessanter Test hier:
https://www.bike-components.de/blog/2015/06/im-test-evoc-fr-enduro-blackline-protektor/

 ...hat jemand andere Vorschläge oder Ideen oder lohnt sich überhaupt ein upgrade? Bin etwas unschlüssig.

Gruß


----------



## powjoke (19. April 2017)

Zusätzlicher Schutz lohnt sich immer, jedoch ist der 16L schon relativ groß. Wenn du wirklich auf der Suche nach was kleinem bist, dann der hier: http://www.evocsports.com/de/produkte/rucksaecke/fr-lite-race-10l


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. April 2017)

powjoke schrieb:


> Zusätzlicher Schutz lohnt sich immer, jedoch ist der 16L schon relativ groß. Wenn du wirklich auf der Suche nach was kleinem bist, dann der hier: http://www.evocsports.com/de/produkte/rucksaecke/fr-lite-race-10l


Danke Dir aber bei dem FR Lite kann ich nirgends die Protektoren befestigen und die Taschen innen fehlen mir auch, die ich jetzt schon bei meinem Camelbak habe.


----------



## morhedin (19. April 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Ein flacher Aufprall ist ein relativ harmloser Unfall, Herr Mohrhuhn.


Das ist aber eine sehr pauschalisierte Aussage Herr Syphiliswicht.


----------



## lrgrdt (19. April 2017)

Keiner möchte dir deinen Wasserprotektor wegnehmen,  du solltest dich aber mit solchen Ratschlägen zurückhalten, denn: eine Trinkblase ist kein Protektor, ganz einfach. Du hast einmal Glück gehabt und dabei eine Trinkblase im Rucksack gehabt. Eine allgemeine Schutzfunktion lässt sich daraus leider nicht ableiten.


----------



## morhedin (19. April 2017)

lrgrdt schrieb:


> Keiner möchte dir deinen Wasserprotektor wegnehmen


Das ist schon klar und ich will niemanden "bekehren".


----------



## morhedin (19. April 2017)

lrgrdt schrieb:


> Du hast einmal Glück gehabt


Mehrmals, aber wie bereits geschrieben ist es kein gleichwertiger oder besserer Ersatz.
Und letztendlich ist es immer Glück wieder aufstehen zu können und weitermachen zu können. Man kann mit Schutzmaßnahmen nur die Chance erhöhen, dass die Sache glücklich ausgeht.
Ich konnte einige hier gemachte, unsinnige Aussagen nicht unkommentiert im Raum stehen lassen.


----------



## Yeti666 (19. April 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Natürlich ist alles relativ aber ich bin auch schon in einem Steinfeld rückwärts auf einen Stein gefallen mit Camelbak Mule, mit Klamotten drin und gefüllter Trinkblase und war total verdutzt, dass der ALLES abgefedert hat...er hat zwar keinen Protektor integriert aber das hintere mesh ist recht stabil.
> ...
> 
> Da ich aber vielleicht nur Glück hatte und auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte, wenn es anspruchsvoller wird, würde ich mittlerweile auf eine Kombination aus Rücksack und Protektor zurückgreifen wollen. Ich suche zur Zeit einen Tagesrucksack, der diese Kriterien erfüllt:
> ...



Wenn Du einen Rucksack in der 16 Liter Klasse möchtest sind diese beiden gut dabei...
http://www.deuter.com/DE/de/fahrrad/attack-enduro-16-3200016.html
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/product.html?a=rucksaecke#ba-45000264
Den Ergon habe ich schon länger im Einsatz, allerdings ohne Protektor. Seitlich und unten quer lassen sich alle Protektoren befestigen. Innenfächer hat es auch genug.
Den Deuter Attack hatte ich nur im Prototypenstadium in der Hand und der hat auf mich den besten Eindruck gemacht weil der Protektor auch Mehrschlagfähig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. April 2017)

Super, Danke Dir...der Deuter macht einen kompletten Eindruck auf mich..glaub, den nehm ich!


----------



## RockAddict (20. April 2017)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen Rucksack in der 16 Liter Klasse möchtest sind diese beiden gut dabei...
> http://www.deuter.com/DE/de/fahrrad/attack-enduro-16-3200016.html
> http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/product.html?a=rucksaecke#ba-45000264
> Den Ergon habe ich schon länger im Einsatz, allerdings ohne Protektor. Seitlich und unten quer lassen sich alle Protektoren befestigen. Innenfächer hat es auch genug.
> Den Deuter Attack hatte ich nur im Prototypenstadium in der Hand und der hat auf mich den besten Eindruck gemacht weil der Protektor auch Mehrschlagfähig ist.


Auch von mir Danke.
Der Deuter wäre auch perfekt auf mich zugeschnitten, suche auch schon ne weile .
Hab mir jetzt die Limited Edition gegönnt mit einem Gratis Ticket für Bikepark Sölden.


----------



## fone (20. April 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Natürlich ist alles relativ aber ich bin auch schon in einem Steinfeld rückwärts auf einen Stein gefallen mit Camelbak Mule, mit Klamotten drin und gefüllter Trinkblase und war total verdutzt, dass der ALLES abgefedert hat...er hat zwar keinen Protektor integriert aber das hintere mesh ist recht stabil.


Ich war auch immer der Meinung, wenn ich schon einen Rucksack aufhabe, brauch ich ja keinen zusätzlichen Protektor mehr. Hatte mal ei Erlebnis bei dem der Rucksack mir den Rücken gerettet hat.

Jetzt wo die Touren wieder mehr werden, hab ich mir aber doch mal einen Evoc Rucksack mit Protektor bestellt und das Ding gefällt mir insgesamt richtig gut. Mir gings aber hauptsächlich um den festen, sicheren Sitz am Rücken. Da war ich mit meine alten, großen Rucksack nicht ganz zufrieden.

edit: der Deuter sieht auch klasse aus. 
Bei den [Edit: nicht evoc sondern] ERGON *sieht* es immer so *aus* als säße der Schwerpunkt relativ weit hoch am Rücken.
Hat mich abgeschreckt.


----------



## Jaerrit (20. April 2017)

Kurzer Hinweis: Die Dinger müssen passen und ordentlich sitzen... Evoc arbeitet ja mit verschiedenen Größen, Deuter und Camalbak meines Wissens nicht. Wer wie ich ein paar Gramm zuviel im Bauchbereich hat ist evtl. mit Camelbak am besten bedient. Evoc finde ich den Bauchgurt eigentlich super, bekomme ihn aber gerade so zu. Und nein, ich werde für eine Rucksack nicht abnehmen 
Deuter hatte ich damals anprobiert, ging bei mir gar nicht.


----------



## wwwdan (22. April 2017)

Hey zusammen,
ich bin auch nicht der große Rücksack Fan und musste mich daher auch zwangsläufig mit der Frage auseinandersetzen. Ich habe mich letzendlich für die Source Hipster Hüfttasche entschieden. Es gibt such noch ein ähnliches Modell von Evoc. Hier findest du auch einen ausführlichen Test der meine Entscheidung geprägt hat: www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/03/12/source-hipster-test/amp/


----------



## rmaurer (22. April 2017)

Ergon BA3 Enduro. Außen lassen sich an dem "Deckel" Knie / Ellbogenprotektoren, eine Protektorweste sowie der Kinnbügel vom Bell Super 3R montieren. Schade nur dass er seitlich keine Netztaschen hat wie der Attack oder Transalpine. Dafür gibt es ein eigenes Trinkblasenfach und eine 2L Volumenserweiterung.

Der neue Deuter Attack hat den Nachteil dass man außen keine Protektoren montieren kann. Ich habe beide Rucksäcke da, der Attack ist eine ziemliche Enttäuschung. Mit den dünnen Bändern an den Seiten kann ich relativ wenig anfangen, vorne und unten lässt sich gar nix montieren, nur eine Helmhalterung gibt es. Wer sich sowas wohl ausgedacht hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockAddict (23. April 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ergon BA3 Enduro. Außen lassen sich an dem "Deckel" Knie / Ellbogenprotektoren, eine Protektorweste sowie der Kinnbügel vom Bell Super 3R montieren. Schade nur dass er seitlich keine Netztaschen hat wie der Attack oder Transalpine. Dafür gibt es ein eigenes Trinkblasenfach und eine 2L Volumenserweiterung.
> 
> Der neue Deuter Attack hat den Nachteil dass man außen keine Protektoren montieren kann. Ich habe beide Rucksäcke da, der Attack ist eine ziemliche Enttäuschung. Mit den dünnen Bändern an den Seiten kann ich relativ wenig anfangen, vorne und unten lässt sich gar nix montieren, nur eine Helmhalterung gibt es. Wer sich sowas wohl ausgedacht hat?


Ich muss dich leider korrigieren. Die "dünnen Bänder" halten bei mir ohne Probleme rechts die Knieschoner und links Schienbeinschoner + Eduro Handschuhe. Und es gibt nicht nur eine Helmhalterung für Halbschalen sondern noch eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für einen Fullface (würde ich auch gerne zeigen, hab aber leider keinen FUllface )

Edit: Und ich weiß jetzt schon dass ich das Trinkblasensystem, die seitlichen Nierentaschen und das Handyfach lieben werde 
Nie wieder Zeugs in der Hosentasche oder Trikottasche mit sich tragen. Kurzer Snack oder Kamera/Handy ohne absteigen . Und die Passform ist von "schlabber" zum perfektern Sitz in  weniger als 2 Sekunden bewerkstelligt.
Vllt hatte ich bis jetzt einfach nur die falschen Rucksäcke und bin jetzt echt geblendet, aber den würde ich nicht tauschen wollen.


----------



## rmaurer (23. April 2017)

So wie auf der Abbildung von Deuter dargestellt funktioniert das in der Praxis leider nicht:

1) Das seitliche Band ist zu kurz für beide Hartschalen Schoner deswegen ist ja auf dem Photo auf jeder Seite nur jeweils Einer angebracht. Wohin jetzt mit Weste und Knieschoner?

2) Beim Attack 28 werden meine Soft Knieschoner (Endura Knee/Shin) nur auf einer Länge von 15cm gefasst und hängen daher "seitlich runter", der obere Kompressionsgurt ist zu weit weg. Beim Transalpine 28 Pro ist es dagegen kein Problem.

3) Ein (schwerer) Full Face Helm hält nur für ein Photo gut in dieser Halterung die in etwa die Haptik eines Fliegengitters hat. Da fädle ich besser die beiden dicken Schlaufen durch den Kinnbügel, der Marketing Fuzzi der den Rucksack für dieses Photo hergerichtet hat verwendet ihn offensichtlich gar nicht.

Was dem Attack schlicht fehlt ist ein "Deckel" vorne + Schlaufen für Protektoren unten wie ihn viele andere Protektorrucksäcke haben (Ergon BA3, viele Evoc, Osprey Zealot, Camelbak Kudu)

Ich habe beide Deuter, den Ergon und Osprey alle da und mache am Dienstag gerne mal ein paar Photos wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin.


----------



## RockAddict (23. April 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> So wie auf der Abbildung von Deuter dargestellt funktioniert das in der Praxis leider nicht:
> 
> 1) Das seitliche Band ist zu kurz für beide Hartschalen Schoner deswegen ist ja auf dem Photo auf jeder Seite nur jeweils Einer angebracht. Wohin jetzt mit Weste und Knieschoner?
> 
> ...



Könntest du mal ein Bild hochladen wie Ergon das gelöst hat? Also Knieschoner und Helm sieht bei mir schon recht überladen aus, aber wenn du schreibst du schaffst es die Knieschoner, Helm UND noch die Weste zu befestigen würde mich echt interessieren wie das gehen soll?

Edit: Hab auch nicht verstanden warum die von Deuter den FF, für das Foto, so montiert haben 
Aber Knieschoner + FF an den zwei Schlaufen ist machbar und sieht recht sicher aus.

Edit2: Ok, hab mir ein Video angeschaut und muss zugeben das der echt durchdacht ist.


----------



## fone (24. April 2017)

Braucht man echt eine komplette Bikepark-Montur wenn man mit Rucksack unterwegs ist?
FF und Knieschoner seh ich ja noch ein. Aber Weste? Unter den Rucksack?
Das sind dann schon ganz besondere Anforderungen.


----------



## rmaurer (24. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Braucht man echt eine komplette Bikepark-Montur wenn man mit Rucksack unterwegs ist?
> FF und Knieschoner seh ich ja noch ein. Aber Weste? Unter den Rucksack?
> Das sind dann schon ganz besondere Anforderungen.


Von bike park montur sind wir hier weit entfernt. Im bikepark habe ich eine IXS Weste und Poc Protektoren

Die oben genannte "Weste" ist eine POC Spine VDP Tee OHNE den Rückenprotektor (dieser steckt im Form eines Ergon Protektors im Trinkblasenfach des jeweiligen Rucksack)

Man kann schon erwarten dass jemand der einen Kinnbügel für den Helm mitnimmt auch eine leichte Schutzweste trägt

Ausserdem am Ergon and Osprey bekomme ich das alles montiert, und das sind beides 15 Liter Rucksäcke

Wie gesagt ich kann ab DI Bilder posten


----------



## fone (24. April 2017)

Die Weste kannste dann doch auch beim Pedalieren tragen.
Aber schon ein massives Teil mit dem krassen Brustschutz.

Ist natürlich gut wenn es Rucksäcke gibt, bei denen man das alles unterbringt.


----------



## rmaurer (24. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Die Weste kannste dann doch auch beim Pedalieren tragen.
> Aber schon ein massives Teil mit dem krassen Brustschutz.
> 
> Ist natürlich gut wenn es Rucksäcke gibt, bei denen man das alles unterbringt.


Wenn ich 1000hm bergauf fahre trage ich die Weste eher nicht. Sie lässt sich ohne den massiven Rückenprotektor relativ klein falten, ist also eher eine "Überweste mit Schulterprotektoren"

Ich erwarte mir schon von einen Protektor Rucksack dass man sowas außen montieren kann, beim Transalpine geht es schließlich auch


----------



## fone (24. April 2017)




----------



## ron101 (25. April 2017)

Hat den mal jemand ausprobiert?
Ist da der Protektor schon mit bei oder muss man sich den separat dazu kaufen?

https://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/backpacks/rampart-8/

Cheers
ron


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. April 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Hat den mal jemand ausprobiert?
> Ist da der Protektor schon mit bei oder muss man sich den separat dazu kaufen?
> 
> https://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/backpacks/rampart-8/
> ...


Ion mag ich auch aber da fehlt doch die Befestigungsmöglichkeit seitlich für den Protektor, oder? (der rampart-16 hat eine)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (25. April 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Hat den mal jemand ausprobiert?
> Ist da der Protektor schon mit bei oder muss man sich den separat dazu kaufen?
> 
> https://www.ion-products.com/bike/men/backpacks/rampart-8/
> ...


Also da steht:

"Full protection combined with cooling ventilation properties in a skinny design are the main benefits of this backpack"

....also VOLLER Schutz. Weiter steht:

"SAS-TEC Spine Plate Interface: . Interface for the integration of a SAS-TEC Spine Plate back protector. Once applied the backpack converts into a full back protection backpack"

Aha. Sobald der Rückenprotektor eingesetzt wird wird also aus dem Rucksack mit "vollem Schutz" ein Rucksack der "vollen Rückenschutz bietet"...

Ja ja so ist das. In aller Klarheit zu sagen "der Rucksack hat eine Aufnahme für einen Rückenprotektor, dieser ist NICHT im Lieferumfang enthalten und verkaufen tun wir euch den auch nicht den müsst ihr euch schon selber organisieren" wäre zu einfach.

Aber was kann man erwarten von einer deutschen Firma die nichtmal eine deutsche Homepage anbietet, der deutsche Sprachraum mit seinen ~100 Millionen Menschen ist auch wirtschaftlich komplett irrelevant.


----------



## ron101 (25. April 2017)

Habe das mittlerweilen auch gesehen, dass man den zusätzlich erwerben muss/kann, so um die 30 Bucks kostet der Protektor noch zusätzlich.
Das Regencover ist auch noch was zusätzlich dazu gekauft werden kann.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. April 2017)

Wink!
Da kommen wir von der Anforderung 3-6L, klein, für Feierabendrunde zu Alpine28 für die Aufnahme eine kompletten DH-Ausrüstung.

Am Ende ist es wie mit den Rädern.
Man braucht immer mehr als eins.

Trinkflasche und Rückenprotektor für Hausrunden bis 1,5h (Telefon, Fahrkarte, Geld)
EVOC FR lite für planbare Touren (Werkzeug, Erste-Hilfe-Set, Karten, Wechselklamotten. Trinkblase).
EVOC FR Trail für alles was länger dauert und alles dabei sein muss (Protektoren, Kamera,Regenzeug, Werkzeug, Erste-Hilfe-Set, Karten, Wechselklamotten. Trinkblase).

Den FR-Lite gibt's beim großen A******* für 99,-€


----------



## rmaurer (25. April 2017)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wink!
> Da kommen wir von der Anforderung 3-6L, klein, für Feierabendrunde zu Alpine28 für die Aufnahme eine kompletten DH-Ausrüstung.
> 
> Am Ende ist es wie mit den Rädern.
> ...


...eher Trail Protektoren.

Die ursprüngliche Anforderung des TE war kleiner bike Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor.

Mit einem separat zu kaufenden Rückenprotektor wie dem Ergon BP100 um 30€ lässt sich praktisch jeder Rucksack mit Trinkblasenfach zum Protektorrucksack umrüsten.

Und da ist es doch nur logisch dass man zumindest auch Knie/Ellbogenschoner mitnehmen will.

Ich mache aber gerne einen eigenen thread auf um das Thema hier nicht weiter zu "verwässern"


----------



## fone (25. April 2017)

Trailprotektoren:


----------



## rmaurer (25. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Trailprotektoren:



Das nenne ich eher Waldautobahn Basisaustattung.

Ein Helm falls man sich beim Bike ausladen aus dem Auto an der Heckklappe den Kopf stösst und Handschuhe gegen Blasen falls man mit der Pumpe den Reifen selber aufpumpen muss?


----------



## fone (26. April 2017)

Echt? Das reicht nicht zum Mountainbiken?


Aber stimmt schon. Wenn er einen Rückenprotektor für die Feierabend Runde will, trägt er vielleicht auch noch andere Schoner.


----------



## rmaurer (26. April 2017)

*Rucksack Vergleich*

_(Beitrag vorerst gelöscht)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich mir die Arbeit nochmal mache aber wenn dann in einem neuen thread.
Würde dann noch weitere Rucksäcke inkl. Transalpine 2017 hinzufügen._


----------



## RockAddict (27. April 2017)

Zum Thema, Trinckblase bietet auch einen "relativ guten Schutz"

"*Eine Trinkblase* ersetzt keinen Rücken-Protektor! Gegen die weitläufige Meinung, eine gefüllte Trinkblase besäße dämpfende Wirkung, spricht der Test. Der Prüfkopf teilt das Wasser in der Blase wie Moses das Meer, und reißt dabei ein Loch in die Außenhülle. Der gemessene Wert liegt dabei bei über 30000 Newton. Das liegt in etwa auf dem gleichen Niveau, den ein vernünftiger Rucksack ohne Protektor erzielt, aber außerhalb jeglicher Norm."

Quelle:http://www.bike-magazin.de/test_tec...oren-rucksaecke-im-tuev-labortest/a26399.html


@rmaurer
Muss dir zustimmen, der Ergon ist gut durchdacht und für deinen Zweck echt perfekt.
Wenn ich unterwegs bin (Tagestour) habe ich nicht so viel mit.
Schwimmsachen und Weste entfallen schonmal und dafür bietet der Attack Enduro dann doch genug Platz (für mich ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (27. April 2017)

Ach du scheisse! Wie rüstest du dich denn aus wenn du zum Bäcker gehst?   

Kann es sein, dass du ganz leicht zwanghaft bist?


----------



## FlatterAugust (27. April 2017)

Wer soviel Gelump mitschleppt, hat die Kontrolle über sein Leben abgeben.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (27. April 2017)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> ...hat die Kontrolle über sein Leben abgeben.



Oder über die Grammatik  .


----------



## zarea (27. April 2017)

Er hat die Kondome vergessen. Anfänger.


----------



## rmaurer (27. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ach du scheisse! Wie rüstest du dich denn aus wenn du zum Bäcker gehst? [emoji38] [emoji38] [emoji38]
> 
> Kann es sein, dass du ganz leicht zwanghaft bist?


Wie in meinem Posting geschrieben nehme ich selten bei Touren wirklich alle Sachen mit. Ich wohne in Salzburg an einem See umgeben von hohen Bergen und 5 weiteren Seen, da halte ich die Mitnahme von Badehose und Handtuch an heißen Tagen für nicht unpraktisch. Und wenn man am Berg eine Panne hat weit weg von der nächsten Hütte zahlt sich etwas Werkzeug schon aus.

Deine Andeutung dass ich zwanghaft bin lasse ich mal so stehen, der Beitrag war auch eher für User gedacht die sinnerfassend lesen können und ihn vielleicht hilfreich finden und nicht als Einladung mich blöd anzumachen.

Du kannst ja gerne auch deinen Rucksack posten wie du ihn packst bevor du zum Bäcker fährst.


----------



## noocelo (27. April 2017)

gear-fetisch! yay! 

die einzigen zwei, die ich bisher traf die mehr material dabei hatten als ich, waren die DIMB-ausbilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (27. April 2017)

ok ich seh schon. Was in amerikanischen Foren an sich gut funktioniert wird hier nur von gelangweilten Hartz IV Proleten zugemüllt. Traurig!


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (27. April 2017)

Wie war das mit abstempeln und in ne bestimmte Ecke stellen


----------



## fone (28. April 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Wie in meinem Posting geschrieben nehme ich selten bei Touren wirklich alle Sachen mit. Ich wohne in Salzburg an einem See umgeben von hohen Bergen und 5 weiteren Seen, da halte ich die Mitnahme von Badehose und Handtuch an heißen Tagen für nicht unpraktisch. Und wenn man am Berg eine Panne hat weit weg von der nächsten Hütte zahlt sich etwas Werkzeug schon aus.
> 
> Deine Andeutung dass ich zwanghaft bin lasse ich mal so stehen, der Beitrag war auch eher für User gedacht die sinnerfassend lesen können und ihn vielleicht hilfreich finden und nicht als Einladung mich blöd anzumachen.
> 
> Du kannst ja gerne auch deinen Rucksack posten wie du ihn packst bevor du zum Bäcker fährst.


Hast Recht, ich hab nicht ganz ordentlich gelesen. Und ich entschuldige mich für das zwanghaft. Perfektionistisch wäre passender gewesen.

Aber deine Vollausstattung hat relativ wenig mit "kleiner Rucksack für die Feierabendrunde" zu tun.


----------



## rmaurer (28. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ach du scheisse! Wie rüstest du dich denn aus wenn du zum Bäcker gehst? [emoji38] [emoji38] [emoji38]
> 
> Kann es sein, dass du ganz leicht zwanghaft bist?





FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Wer soviel Gelump mitschleppt, hat die Kontrolle über sein Leben abgeben.





zarea schrieb:


> Er hat die Kondome vergessen. Anfänger.





> die einzigen zwei, die ich bisher traf die mehr material dabei hatten als ich, waren die DIMB-ausbilder.[/COLOR]




Ich habe den obrigen Beitrag nicht für mich oder euch Idioten geschrieben sondern um anderen Leuten hier im Forum vielleicht Inspiration und Hilfestellung bei der Rucksackauswahl zu geben. Offensichtlich lesen diesen thread nur Menschen denen langweilig ist und die außer Spott und Häme nichts produktives beizutragen haben.


----------



## rmaurer (28. April 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Hast Recht, ich hab nicht ganz ordentlich gelesen. Und ich entschuldige mich für das zwanghaft. Perfektionistisch wäre passender gewesen.
> 
> Aber deine Vollausstattung hat relativ wenig mit "kleiner Rucksack für die Feierabendrunde" zu tun.



Dann erkläre mir bitte, was ist an diesem Bild...





... "zwanghaft" oder "perfektionistisch" ??

Etwa dass ich die Sachen extra für das Photo schön angeordnet habe damit man erkennt was ich mitnehme?

Denke dir die Protektoren und den Kinnbügel halt weg, tausche das Buch gegen eine Bild Zeitung aus (Bücher...tztz...) und lass die Badesachen Zuhause (wie gesagt ich wohne in einem Seegebiet) was bleibt dann noch übrig?


----------



## RockAddict (28. April 2017)

Ich hab das gefühl dass man die Dinge ganz schön ernst nimmt wenn man kein Brot mehr isst


----------



## Deleted 225700 (28. April 2017)




----------



## rmaurer (28. April 2017)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Ich hab das gefühl dass man die Dinge ganz schön ernst nimmt wenn man kein Brot mehr isst



Jaja in der Anonymität des Internets ist jeder ein Lustiger...
Kannst dein Brot ruhig essen, ich werde aber jetzt nicht extra für dich eine Bild Zeitung einpacken.
Und heisst es nicht Brot & Spiele?


----------



## systemgewicht (28. April 2017)

Ich finde es lobenswert dass Du Dir die Mühe mit den Packbeispielen gemacht hast. Danke dafür.

Mir wäre das auch zu viel Gerödel aber, hey, vielleicht hast Du da einfach einen erhöhten Sicherheitsbedarf.

So ein bisschen Feedback aus dem KTWR-Bereich sollte man aber abkönnen. Die sind übrigens vermutlich gar keine Harzer sondern vollbeschäftigte Steuerzahler.


----------



## adrenochrom (28. April 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> vollbesoffene Steuerzahler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (28. April 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> So ein bisschen Feedback aus dem KTWR-Bereich sollte man aber abkönnen. Die sind übrigens vermutlich gar keine Harzer sondern vollbeschäftigte Steuerzahler.



KTWR Bereich = Gummizelle des IBC forum?

Ja ich habe diesen einen thread gefunden in dem über alle anderen threads gelästert wird. Eigentlich irgendwie traurig, aber wer im wahren Leben immer einstecken muss möchte halt dann wenigstens in der Anonymität des Internet ordentlich austeilen.
Da sind übrigens viele Leute drinnen die haben >20.000 Beiträge, welcher arbeitende Mensch hat den Zeit für sowas?


----------



## adrenochrom (28. April 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Da sind übrigens viele Leute drinnen die haben >20.000 Beiträge, welcher arbeitende Mensch hat den Zeit für sowas?


sag ich auch immer  alles faule saecke und/oder rentner


----------



## noocelo (29. April 2017)

wüsst' jetzt nicht/s, was an meinem beitrag deine beleidigungen rechtfertigt.


----------



## _Vader (29. April 2017)

die typischen Plastikritter... die schützen sich vor allem und jedem, leider auch vor Fahrtechnik..


----------



## RockAddict (29. April 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Jaja in der Anonymität des Internets ist jeder ein Lustiger...
> Kannst dein Brot ruhig essen, ich werde aber jetzt nicht extra für dich eine Bild Zeitung einpacken.
> Und heisst es nicht Brot & Spiele?


Wenn du willst können wir uns gern auf ein Bier treffen, würde da nichts anderes sagen.
Solltest vllt nicht gerade alles zu ernst nehmen und nicht alle Antworten auf deinen Beitrag als negativ abstempeln.
Falls dich einer meiner Beiträge beleidigt und gekränkt haben sollte, möchte ich mich entschuldigen.

Edit: Außerdem lese ich meine Bild auf dem Tablet und nicht in Papierform


----------



## LutzNoak (1. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ich habe den obrigen Beitrag nicht für mich oder euch Idioten geschrieben sondern um anderen Leuten hier im Forum vielleicht Inspiration und Hilfestellung bei der Rucksackauswahl zu geben. Offensichtlich lesen diesen thread nur Menschen denen langweilig ist und die außer Spott und Häme nichts produktives beizutragen haben.



Hallo rmaurer, nimm nicht alles so ernst. Die Jungs/Mädels hier haben nur ein bisserl spass. Mach einfach mit. Letztendlich hat jeder von denen, Deinen konstruktiven Beitrag gelesen. Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## adrenochrom (1. Mai 2017)




----------



## zarea (1. Mai 2017)

@rmaurer 

Sinnvolle Antworten kommen sowieso erst, wie üblich, ab Seite 10. isso. 

Halte durch!


----------



## rmaurer (1. Mai 2017)

Werde einen eigenen thread aufmachen, in diesem hier geht es ja um Bikerucksäcke <10L und davon habe ich tatsächlich keinen einzigen vorgestellt.

Obgleich ich es für einen Unsinn halte einen Rucksack mit 6 Litern Volumen zu kaufen aber dass muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (1. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> 6 Litern Volumen


3L Trinkblase
Minitool
Flickzeug
De Luftpumb
Windjacke
Portemonaie
Handy
... noch min. ein Liter übrig.


----------



## Yeti666 (1. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Werde einen eigenen thread aufmachen, in diesem hier geht es ja um Bikerucksäcke <10L und davon habe ich tatsächlich keinen einzigen vorgestellt.
> 
> Obgleich ich es für einen Unsinn halte einen Rucksack mit 6 Litern Volumen zu kaufen aber dass muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


Warum Unsinn, wenn man eben für die "kleine Runde" keinen größeren Sack braucht ist das kein Unsinn!


----------



## _Vader (1. Mai 2017)

4l Shimano Enduro unzen 4. Bester rucksack, den ich je hatte. Klebt wei blöd am Rücken (X-förmige Riemen). Merkt man gar nicht. Befüllt standardmäßig mit: Pumpe, Dämpferpumpe, minitool, Ersatzschlauch, maxsalami, Brille, Handy, geld, paar Riegel, Wasserflasche/trinksystem, schlüssel, Knieschoner außen dran, Jacke außen dran. Noch platz für ne Wasserflasche außen und handschuhe innen oder außen bei bergauf.


----------



## rmaurer (1. Mai 2017)

zarea schrieb:


> 3L Trinkblase
> Minitool
> Flickzeug
> De Luftpumb
> ...



Ausgehend von dieser Mindestensausrüstung die du ja in jedem Fall mitnimmst hättest du bei einem 10 Liter Rucksack noch 400% mehr nutzbares Redtvolumen (1Liter vs. 4 Liter) obwohl der 10L Rucksack "nur" 66% größer und minimal schwerer ist.


----------



## rmaurer (1. Mai 2017)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Warum Unsinn, wenn man eben für die "kleine Runde" keinen größeren Sack braucht ist das kein Unsinn!


war vielleicht etwas zu hart ausgedrückt. Es geht um das, ausgehend von einer Standardbeladung, theoretisch nutzbare Restvolumen dass bei einem nur etwas größeren Rucksack (der minimal schwerer ist) bereits überproportional ansteigt.

Jeder kennt das Phänomen bei günstigen Fahrrädern, das Hardtail welches "nur" 50% teurer ist kommt plötzlich mit 100% besseren Komponenten was auch Sinn macht wenn man aus dem Gesammtpreis den Rahmenpreis als gesockelte Basisgröße herausrechnet.


----------



## _Vader (1. Mai 2017)

400% mehr unnötiges Restvolumen...
Es geht doch um kleine Rucksäcke bei denen man eben nicht viel Restvolumen rumschleifen muss. Übrigens find ich den Sitz des Rucksacks viel wichtiger als das Gewicht oder die Größe. Aber alle 3 sachen korrelieren natürlich, wobei der Sitz überproportional schlechter wird,
wenn der Rucksack größer wird. Meiner Meinung nach. Aber da hat jeder andere Prioritäten, deshalb muss mansich ja nicht rumstreiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarea (1. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ausgehend von dieser Mindestensausrüstung die du ja in jedem Fall mitnimmst hättest du bei einem 10 Liter Rucksack noch 400% mehr nutzbares Redtvolumen (1Liter vs. 4 Liter) obwohl der 10L Rucksack "nur" 66% größer und minimal schwerer ist.


Ich persönlich finde so Mini-Rucksäcke auch unnötig. Habe selbst zwei Rucksäcke, einen (glaube) 12L Deuter Air Race zum so rum fahren, mit Proviant auf Tagestour reicht er gerade so, wenn sonst noch bisschen Luft ist, solls mir auch Wurscht sein. 
Der Andere ist ein BW-Rucksack zum Einkaufen. 
Ich vermisse nichts, aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.


----------



## adrenochrom (1. Mai 2017)

mit rucksaecken verhaelt es sich wie mit bikes - man kann nie genug haben


----------



## zarea (1. Mai 2017)

adrenochrom schrieb:


> mit rucksaecken verhaelt es sich wie mit bikes - man kann nie genug haben


Ach, und dann packst Du den ganzen Krempel vor jeder Fahrt um? ( mir zu umständlich )
Oder hast Du alles Mehrfach? ( mir zu teuer )
Oder fährst Du nur 2x im Jahr? ( mir zu wenig )
Oder ist das wie mit Handtaschen bei den Mädels? ( mir zu unverständlich )


----------



## adrenochrom (1. Mai 2017)

zarea schrieb:


> *[x]* Ach, und dann packst Du *fast *den ganzen Krempel vor jeder Fahrt um? ( mir zu umständlich )
> *[x]* Oder hast Du *fast* alles Mehrfach? ( mir zu teuer )
> *[  ] *Oder fährst Du nur 2x im Jahr? ( mir zu wenig )
> *[x]* Oder ist das wie mit Handtaschen bei den Mädels? ( mir zu unverständlich )


3 handgriffe dauert <1 min


----------



## _Vader (1. Mai 2017)

Was für Touren fahrt ihr denn, wo ihr 10l+ braucht? Und was kommt dann noch zusätzlich rein? Ging mir nämlich noch nie so und ich mach auch oft Ganztagestouren. Interesse, keine Schmähung.


----------



## LutzNoak (1. Mai 2017)

...Touren in den Alpen. Da reichen 10 Liter nur, wenn andere den Rest von Dir mitschleppen.


----------



## _Vader (1. Mai 2017)

meiner erfahrung nach aber schon, ich mach auch touren in den alpen. wollte eigtl was konstruktives und kein überhebliches gelaber.


----------



## LutzNoak (1. Mai 2017)

Überheblichkeit ist eine Eigenschaft. Gelaber ist das gesprochene Wort. 
Eine Mail ist einfach nur Text, welcher offensichtlich von Dir interpretiert wird.

Nun denn.......dann leg mal los.


----------



## rmaurer (1. Mai 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> 400% mehr unnötiges Restvolumen...
> Es geht doch um kleine Rucksäcke bei denen man eben nicht viel Restvolumen rumschleifen muss. Übrigens find ich den Sitz des Rucksacks viel wichtiger als das Gewicht oder die Größe. Aber alle 3 sachen korrelieren natürlich, wobei der Sitz überproportional schlechter wird,
> wenn der Rucksack größer wird. Meiner Meinung nach. Aber da hat jeder andere Prioritäten, deshalb muss mansich ja nicht rumstreiten.


Also wenn man sich die Sache bei Deuter ansieht:

Compact EXP 12, 1070g
Compact EXP 16, 1100g

Für +30g mehr 4Liter zusätzliches Volumen. Zudem ist der EXP gut komprimierbar. Wieso sollte ich da noch den 12L nehmen?

(Beim Compact Lite 8 wären wir bei nur 670g, dieser als aber auch anders konstruiert)

Und zusätzliches Restvolumen ist schnell aufgebraucht wenn man z.b. mal eine dünne Regenjacke oder Badesachen mitnehmen will.

Ein viel zu großer Rucksack ist genauso unpraktisch wie ein chronisch überfüllter, nur weil ein paar Liter "Luft" fehlen.


----------



## Matze1983 (2. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> KTWR Bereich = Gummizelle des IBC forum?
> 
> Ja ich habe diesen einen thread gefunden in dem über alle anderen threads gelästert wird. Eigentlich irgendwie traurig, aber wer im wahren Leben immer einstecken muss möchte halt dann wenigstens in der Anonymität des Internet ordentlich austeilen.
> Da sind übrigens viele Leute drinnen die haben >20.000 Beiträge, welcher arbeitende Mensch hat den Zeit für sowas?



Da muss ich heftigst widersprechen, my lord!
Ich teile auch außerhalb des Internetzes aus. Und ich musste nicht nur immer einstecken. Darf aber hin und wieder reinstecken.
Und ich möchte einen sehr klugen Menschen zitieren bzgl. Zeit: "Jeder Tag hat 24 Stunden für jeden, deshalb hat jeder gleich viel Zeit. Die Frage ist nur, für was man sich seine nimmt."

Zum Thema: Ich habe nen ollen, schlanken, hässlichen Rucksack, den gab es vor Jahren bei der Bodensee-Rundfahrt geschenkt. Da passt rein, was man braucht. Ansonsten habe ich noch irgendeinen ollen Camelbak der, ohne Blase, auch gut Raum bietet für Quatsch, den man eigentlich nicht braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (2. Mai 2017)

@rmaurer ist offensichtlich schnell angepisst und teilt gerne aus; mit und ohne grund. immer druff. und fragt man dann, was ihn reitet, kommt nix. außer neues gemecker. macht einen etwas unausgeglichenen eindruck der jung'.

ontopic: vaude trail light mit 9L (liegt nur noch rum), evoc fr enduro mit 16L (feierabend- und tagestouren) und deuter transalpin mit 30L (mehrtagestouren).


----------



## volki_d (2. Mai 2017)

Ich selbst habe den Deuter Compact EXP 12 für kleine Runden mit dem ich sehr, sehr zufrieden bin. Ist schön leicht und wie von Deuter gewohnt durchdacht ausgestattet. Wenn man Geld sparen will und warten kann, gibt es Anfang des Jahres immer mal Auslaufmodelle vom letzten Jahr. So bin ich vor 2 Jahren auch an meinen gekommen.

Eine gute Freundin benutzt einen kleinen 10 l Rucksack von Dechatlon: https://www.decathlon.de/rucksack-helium-10-l-schwarz-id_8329368.html Sie ist super happy mit dem Teil. Für mich wäre es nix.


----------



## fone (2. Mai 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Was für Touren fahrt ihr denn, wo ihr 10l+ braucht? Und was kommt dann noch zusätzlich rein? Ging mir nämlich noch nie so und ich mach auch oft Ganztagestouren. Interesse, keine Schmähung.


Mehrtagestouren vermutlich.


----------



## fone (2. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ich habe den obrigen Beitrag nicht für mich oder euch Idioten geschrieben sondern um anderen Leuten hier im Forum vielleicht Inspiration und Hilfestellung bei der Rucksackauswahl zu geben.


Als ob du jemandem helfen könntest.



rmaurer schrieb:


> Dann erkläre mir bitte, was ist an diesem Bild...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 598791
> ... "zwanghaft" oder "perfektionistisch" ??


Hörst das wohl öfter? 

Für die Feierabendrunde fast alles.

Meine Entschuldigung nehme ich natürlich zurück. 


edit: und ausgeblendet


----------



## adrenochrom (2. Mai 2017)

Matze1983 schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Ich habe nen ollen, *voll*schlanken, hässlichen Rucksack, den man eigentlich nicht braucht.


aha es verhaelt sich in sachen rucksack + besitzer ebenso wie in sachen hund + herrchen


----------



## rmaurer (2. Mai 2017)

so ich möchte hier mal etwas on topic posten. Gesucht war ein kleiner, leichter Rucksack für die Feierabendrunde:

















Das ist ein Osprey Talon 11. Ich habe ihn ursprünglich als Ultraleicht Daypack für den Urlaub gekauft. Wie man aber sehen kann lässt sich vorne ein Helm montieren ("Lidlock") und er hat auch eine eigene Tasche außen für eine Sonnenbrille, Netztaschen seitlich für Wasserflasche/ Kleinzeugs, zusätzlich eine Wertsachentasche innen, für Multitool und Sonnencreme gibt es seitlich am Hüftgurt zwei kleine Taschen. Ist also ganz gut strukturiert bei einem schlanken Gewicht von nur 650g bei 11 Liter Volumen.

Ich hatte mich übrigens damals bewusst gegen die größere Variante Talon 22 entschieden weil ich den kleineren Rucksack im Urlaub als praktischer erachte (der schlabbert weniger)


----------



## morhedin (2. Mai 2017)

Denkt bitte an den absolut unverzichtbaren Rückenprotektor. Denn selbst auf der Feierabendrunde lauern Steine und Kanten, die Euch hinterhältig das Rückrat brechen wollen. Siehe Diskussion auf den ersten Seiten.


----------



## rmaurer (2. Mai 2017)

morhedin schrieb:


> Denkt bitte an den absolut unverzichtbaren Rückenprotektor. Den selbst auf der Feierabendrunde lauern Steine und Kanten, die Euch hinterhältig das Rückrat brechen wollen. Siehe Diskussion auf den ersten Seiten.



Deinen Zynismus gewöhnst dir schnell ab sobald du nach einem Sturz das erste Mal in die CT Röhre geschoben wirst.
Es gibt nix schlimmeres als Rückenverletzungen aber manche blenden das eben solange aus bis es zu spät ist.


----------



## noocelo (2. Mai 2017)

du bist in vielen (allen?) sachen experte, wa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (2. Mai 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> du bist in vielen (allen?) sachen experte, wa?


Hier geht's eigentlich um Rucksäcke.
Willst du diesen thread jetzt auch mit lauter GIFs zumüllen oder was?

Wenn du ein Problem hast schick mir einfach eine PM, kein Grund mich zu stalken.


----------



## noocelo (2. Mai 2017)

du könntest mir sagen, warum du u. a. mich hier eingangs beleidigt hast.


----------



## rmaurer (2. Mai 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> du könntest mir sagen, warum du u. a. mich hier eingangs beleidigt hast.


Ich habe deinen im Facebook Stil geschriebenen Beitrag irrtümlich falsch gedeutet, das tut mir leid. Hättest du einen ganzen Satz in deutscher Sprache geschrieben hätte ich ihn vielleicht verstanden. Und ja meine Antwort war nicht sonderlich elegant, aber auf einen großen Klotz gehört ein großes Beil.


----------



## morhedin (2. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Deinen Zynismus gewöhnst dir schnell ab sobald du nach einem Sturz das erste Mal in die CT Röhre geschoben wirst.
> Es gibt nix schlimmeres als Rückenverletzungen aber manche blenden das eben solange aus bis es zu spät ist.


Dann geh doch lieber nackt baden und pack anstatt Deiner Badehose/Handtuch den Protektor ein. 
Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Je nach Schwierigkeit/Beschaffenheit der Strecke sollte man den Schutz anpassen. Ich fahr nichts übleres als S2, daher habe ich nie daran gedacht mich mit Rückenprotektor zu rüsten. Das war der Fehler, ich bin von mir selbst ausgegangen. Evtl. ist der TO ja der übelste Hardcoremuthafucka und fährt nach Feierabend die heftigsten Kamikazetrails. Du vielleicht ebenso. Das habe ich anfangs nicht bedacht. Selbstverständlich kann einem auch auf relativ harmlosen Trails ein schwerer Sturz passieren. Oder auf dem Radweg zur Arbeit, oder auf der Treppe zu Hause. Das Leben ist halt sch...gefährlich.


----------



## rmaurer (2. Mai 2017)

morhedin schrieb:


> Dann geh doch lieber nackt baden und pack anstatt Deiner Badehose/Handtuch den Protektor ein.
> Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Je nach Schwierigkeit/Beschaffenheit der Strecke sollte man den Schutz anpassen. Ich fahr nichts übleres als S2, daher habe ich nie daran gedacht mich mit Rückenprotektor zu rüsten. Das war der Fehler, ich bin von mir selbst ausgegangen. Evtl. ist der TO ja der übelste Hardcoremuthafucka und fährt nach Feierabend die heftigsten Kamikazetrails. Du vielleicht ebenso. Das habe ich anfangs nicht bedacht. Selbstverständlich kann einem auch auf relativ harmlosen Trails ein schwerer Sturz passieren. Oder auf dem Radweg zur Arbeit, oder auf der Treppe zu Hause. Das Leben ist halt sch...gefährlich.


Danke aber in den Ergon passt beides rein, da stellt sich diese Frage nicht.

Und zur Sinnhaftigkeit von Rückenschutz - es ist wie beim Autofahren. Die schlimmsten Unfälle passieren an eigentlich einfachen Stellen. Das hat nix mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen zu tun.

Und der Ergon BP100 Protektor ist mit 130g keine Bürde die man täglich mit sich "herumschleppen" muss - der wandert einmalig ins Trinkblasenfach und bleibt dort - aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.

Ist es denn eine Sünde auf etwas hinzuweisen dass wenig kostet, wenig wiegt und im Ernstfall schwere Verletzungen verhindern kann?

Außerdem war beim Osprey oben doch nirgends von einem Rückenprotektor geschweige denn Protektoren die Rede - worauf willst du eigentlich hinaus?


----------



## morhedin (2. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Außerdem war beim Osprey oben doch nirgends von einem Rückenprotektor geschweige denn Protektoren die Rede - worauf willst du eigentlich hinaus?


Naja, der TO wollte doch einen Rückenprotektor. Deshalb mein Hinweis, diesen nicht zu vergessen wenn hier Rücksäcke vorgestellt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (2. Mai 2017)

morhedin schrieb:


> Naja, der TO wollte doch einen Rückenprotektor. Deshalb mein Hinweis, diesen nicht zu vergessen wenn hier Rücksäcke vorgestellt werden.


Ach Gott, tatsächlich, ich komm hier schon total durcheinander.
Wenn das so ist wieso ziehst du den Rückenprotektor oben dann so ins Lächerliche?

Ich glaube dass der Ergon BP100 beim Talon 11 ins Trinkblasenfach passt, müsste das aber noch testen.


----------



## morhedin (2. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist wieso ziehst du den Rückenprotektor oben dann so ins Lächerliche?


War eine Fehleinschätzung was unter einer Feierabendrunde zu verstehen ist. Bin wie gesagt von mir ausgegangen (Fehler, sollte man nicht tun) was die Schwierigkeit der Strecke und das Schutzbedürfnis angeht.


----------



## rmaurer (2. Mai 2017)

morhedin schrieb:


> War eine Fehleinschätzung was unter einer Feierabendrunde zu verstehen ist.



Gut es lässt sich über den Unsinn streiten auf einer "Feierabendrunde" mit einer Bikeparkschutzweste zu fahren aber wenn der Rückenprotektor fast nix wiegt fast nix kostet und eigentlich nicht stört - wieso sich boniert zeigen und bewusst darauf verzichten?

Außerdem schützt der Protektor den Rücken auch gegen Gegenstände die im Rucksack mitgeführt werden, was hilft es wenn ich zwar flach am Boden lande, mir dann aber trotzdem ein scharfkantiger Gegenstand im Rücken liegt?

Jede Strecke die ein MTB erfordert rechtfertigt auch einen Rückenprotektor IMO. Habe meine Meinung diesbezüglich aber auch erst nach einem Vorfall vor 2 Jahren geändert.


----------



## morhedin (2. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> wieso sich boniert zeigen und bewusst darauf verzichten?


Ich benötige das Trinkblasenfach für die Trinkblase und Protektorenweste fände ich für mein Streckenprofil übertrieben. Trinkblase deshalb: Flaschen am Rahmen sehen sch...aus und ich zahl doch keine tausende EUR mehr um ein leichtes, agiles Rad zu haben und häng dann 1-2 kg Gewicht in Form von Wasser dran. Ist aber ein anderes Thema und hat sicherlich Potential für eine spannende Diskussion. Wer weiss, vielleicht startet die sogar schon bald hier


----------



## rmaurer (2. Mai 2017)

morhedin schrieb:


> Ich benötige das Trinkblasenfach für die Trinkblase



Protektor und Trinkblase geht sich bei vielen Rucksäcken beides im Trinkblasenfach aus, der Protektor ist nur 1cm dick.


----------



## rmaurer (2. Mai 2017)

Sofern der TE noch immer einen Rucksack sucht könnte er sich auch den Deuter Compact Lite 8 mal ansehen:






Ist eine stark abgespeckte Version vom Compact EXP 12 den ich selber verwende. Top ist das vordere Organisationfach und der Airstripes Rücken, leider fehlen im Vergleich zum Osprey die beiden Hüftgurttaschen (ich verwende die häufig weil das die einzigen Taschen sind an die man herankommt ohne den Rucksack abzunehmen) und Kompressionsgurte seitlich. Es gibt eine Regenhülle, die Helmhalterung muss optional dazugekauft werden. Mit 670g zudem sensationell leicht.

Ein KO Kriterium wären für mich die klebrigen "Gitternetz" Schulterträger, im Sommer auf nackter Haut ist das beim EXP12 ein absolutes Unding. Und nein ich fahre nicht nackt aber mit einem ärmellosen Shirt bei dem die Schultern frei sind.


----------



## morhedin (2. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Protektor und Trinkblase geht sich bei vielen Rucksäcken beides im Trinkblasenfach aus, der Protektor ist nur 1cm dick.


Hört sich brauchbar an.


----------



## ron101 (3. Mai 2017)

morhedin schrieb:


> Hardcoremuthafucka und fährt nach Feierabend die heftigsten Kamikazetrails.



Genau so ist es, wieso sollte ich am Feierabend nur "Pussy Trails" fahren????

Da ich eh mit Rucksack fahre, möcht ich auch gleich den Protektor drin.

Cheers
ron


----------



## fone (3. Mai 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es, wieso sollte ich am Feierabend nur "Pussy Trails" fahren????
> 
> Da ich eh mit Rucksack fahre, möcht ich auch gleich den Protektor drin.
> 
> ...


Brauchst du dann auf dem Todestrail auch Buch, 2 Stifte, Badetuch und Tampons?


----------



## ron101 (3. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Brauchst du dann auf dem Todestrail auch Buch, 2 Stifte, Badetuch und Tampons?



Nö brauch ich nicht, daher such ich ja einen kleinen Rucksack.
CO2 Kartusche, Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber, Multitool, Handy, reicht mir dazu vollkommen aus.
Und hie und da mal noch ein Jäcklein.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (3. Mai 2017)

und, welcher wurde/wird es?


----------



## Nico Laus (3. Mai 2017)

Kennst du den Ergon BE1, BE2, BE3? 1 ist der kleinste, 3 der mit am meisten Stauraum. 







Protektor am Rücken, Trinkblase an der Hüfte. Sieht sehr praktisch aus, habe allerdings noch keine Erfahrungen damit.  Mein bestellter BE3 kommt wahrscheinlich morgen an. Kann bei Interesse berichten.


----------



## fone (3. Mai 2017)

ron101 schrieb:


> Nö brauch ich nicht, daher such ich ja einen kleinen Rucksack.
> CO2 Kartusche, Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber, Multitool, Handy, reicht mir dazu vollkommen aus.
> Und hie und da mal noch ein Jäcklein.
> 
> ...


Genau!


----------



## wakkowarner (5. Mai 2017)

@rmaurer Schade das du deinen Beitrag wieder gelöscht hast. Ich fand die Übersicht der verschiedenen Rucksäcke sehr interessant, insbesondere da ich auf der Suche nach einem mit Protektor bin 
Magst du einen neuen Thread damit erstellen? Es gibt wohl wenige, die eine solche Auswahl zum direkten Vergleich habe.


----------



## ron101 (6. Mai 2017)

Dieser Ergon BP1 Protect1 schaut sehr interessant aus.

Habe mir mal die Videos dazu angeschaut. Wird da aber nicht ganz schlau draus, ist das im oberen Teil auch ein Staufach oder ist das nur die Hülle wo sich der Protektor drin befindet? Kriegt man da irgend wie eine Regenjacke oder ein Windjäckchen noch irgend wo rein oder hats für sowas dann doch zu wenig Patz? Könnte man allenfalls das Trinkblasen fach dazu verwenden?

Danke für Eure Inputs.
Cheers
ron


----------



## rmaurer (6. Mai 2017)

wakkowarner schrieb:


> @rmaurer Schade das du deinen Beitrag wieder gelöscht hast. Ich fand die Übersicht der verschiedenen Rucksäcke sehr interessant, insbesondere da ich auf der Suche nach einem mit Protektor bin
> Magst du einen neuen Thread damit erstellen? Es gibt wohl wenige, die eine solche Auswahl zum direkten Vergleich habe.


ok werd ich machen


----------



## rmaurer (6. Mai 2017)

Nochmal zum Thema kleiner Bikerucksack:

Hatte gestern Gelegenheit den Deuter Compact Lite 8 mal in Natura gesehen. Er wiegt zwar angeblich genausoviel wie der Osprey Talon 11 fühlt sich subjektiv aber schwerer an.

Während sich der Osprey gut an den Rücken anschmiegt macht der Deuter mit seinen steifen Airstripes einen fast schon störrischen Eindruck, die Rückenplatte wirkt in Anbetracht des Rucksackvolumens "überdimensioniert".

Von der Aufteilung her ist der Deuter mit dem großen Werkzeugfach vorne klar besser wenn man gerne für alles einen eigenen Platz im Rucksack hat. Ärgerlich sind die fehlenden Hüftgurttaschen und dass man die Helmhalterung separat nachkaufen muss, es gibt auch keine Kompressionsriemen seitlich an denen ich gerne verschwitzte Trikots montiere, dafür hat er aber eine Regenhülle die dem Osprey fehlt.

Der Osprey ist in meinen Augen mehr der Superleichtdaypack der auch zum Radfahren herhalten kann während der Deuter mit dem massiveren Rücken eher ein ausgewachsener Radrucksack für Minimalisten ist.

Ein separater Rückenprotektor wie der Ergon BP100 geht sich in beiden Rucksäcken aus.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Protektor und Trinkblase geht sich bei vielen Rucksäcken beides im Trinkblasenfach aus, der Protektor ist nur 1cm dick.



Der Protektor ist laut spec 2cm dick! Hast Du das bei Dir zusammen mit voller Blase getestet? 

Liebäugel auch mit dem Talon in Kombi mit der Blase. In meinem Camelbak wird das zu eng!!! Hab übrigens bereits den Osprey 'Escapist' für Mehrtagestouren und bin damit sehr happy. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## All_mtn (19. Mai 2017)

Kurzer Einwurf von mir.

Stand auch vor der Entscheidung einen Protektor Rucksack zu holen welcher nicht alzu groß ist.
Verglichen habe ich in einem Shop zwischen
Evoc FR Enduro 16
Deuter Attack Enduro 16
Camelbak KUDU 12

Jeder hatte sein pro und contra entschieden habe ich mich für den Deuter.

Der Evoc war mehr oder weniger am spartanischten ausgestattet, fühlte sich an wie eine dünne Einkaufstasche. Der Protektor deckte ungefähr nur die Hälfte des Rückens ab und fühlte sich an wie eine Pappschablone.
Vom Tragekomfort her war er gut und auch optisch nicht verkehrt.

Der Camelbak war vom Tragekomfort her am besten. Der Protektor schien okay. Verarbeitung gut, leider als 12 l Variante iwie zu klein.
Den gibt es aber noch als 18 l Variante. Der Shop hatte ihn aber leider nicht vor Ort.

Nach hin und her zwischen Camelbak und Deuter habe ich den Deuter genommen.
Sehr gute Verarbeitung, viele gute angeordnete Fächer, ausreichend Platz. Und ein sehr großer und dicker SAS Tec Protektor.
Auf dem Rücken saß er dennoch gut. Die größe ist okay, nicht zu groß nicht zu klein.
Da ich ihn überwigend in den Alpen oder auf längeren Enduro Touren nutzen will passte das also.
Zudem ist ein Regenschutz direkt mit dabei.

Kann aber nur empfehlen in einen Shop zu gehen und zu vergleichen.
Jeder hat da ja auch andere Vorstellungen.

Hab ihn in dem gelb/grün genommen. Schwarz war mir zu Standard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (19. Mai 2017)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Der Protektor ist laut spec 2cm dick! Hast Du das bei Dir zusammen mit voller Blase getestet?
> 
> Liebäugel auch mit dem Talon in Kombi mit der Blase. In meinem Camelbak wird das zu eng!!! Hab übrigens bereits den Osprey 'Escapist' für Mehrtagestouren und bin damit sehr happy.
> 
> ...


Ich verwende keine Trinkblasen, vom Platz her müsste es sich im Fach beim Talon aber beides ausgehen, nur der Schlitz oben ist etwas eng bemessem um die volle Blase da jedes Mal durchzuwurschteln, besser austesten

edit: So ich habe den Ergon BP100 Protektor jetzt mit einem Messschieber ausgemessen, er ist ca. 18-19mm dick.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ich verwende keine Trinkblasen, vom Platz her müsste es sich im Fach beim Talon aber beides ausgehen, nur der Schlitz oben ist etwas eng bemessem um die volle Blase da jedes Mal durchzuwurschteln, besser austesten
> 
> edit: So ich habe den Ergon BP100 Protektor jetzt mit einem Messschieber ausgemessen, er ist ca. 18-19mm dick.



Vielen Dank. Der Talon ist mir wohl zu 'knapp'. Ich möchte außerdem Trinkblase und Rückenprotektor kombinieren da ich für lange Tagestouren keine andere Option im Gebirge sehe. Außerdem fehlen mir Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für Knieschienb-Protektoren. Der Ergon BA3 sieht für mich ziemlich perfekt aus: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08/25/test-ergon-ba3-evo-enduro-protect-bike-rucksack/

Alternativ Evoc Freeride. 

Schwierige Entscheidung. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ich verwende keine Trinkblasen, vom Platz her müsste es sich im Fach beim Talon aber beides ausgehen, nur der Schlitz oben ist etwas eng bemessem um die volle Blase da jedes Mal durchzuwurschteln, besser austesten
> 
> edit: So ich habe den Ergon BP100 Protektor jetzt mit einem Messschieber ausgemessen, er ist ca. 18-19mm dick.



Danke. Mir ist der Talon wohl eher zu wenig als vollwertiger daypack für Protektoren-Transport. Auf Trinkblase möchte ich auch nicht verzichten auf langen Tagestouren. Läuft daher alles auf Ergon BA3 oder Evoc Freeride aus. Deuter muss ich auch nochmal schaun.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rmaurer (19. Mai 2017)

Ich verwende den Talon 11 nur als Daypack im Alltag, nicht zum biken. Mir ist nur aufgefallen dass er eine Helmhalterung hat und recht gut zum thread Thema "kleiner Bikerucksack" passt. Für richtige Tagestouren ist ein 11L Rucksack IMO natürlich nix. 

Dafür nehme ich einen Ergon BA3 oder Deuter Transalpine in die passt alles rein


----------



## fone (23. Mai 2017)

All_mtn schrieb:


> Der Evoc war mehr oder weniger am spartanischten ausgestattet, fühlte sich an wie eine dünne Einkaufstasche. Der Protektor deckte ungefähr nur die Hälfte des Rückens ab und fühlte sich an wie eine Pappschablone.
> Vom Tragekomfort her war er gut und auch optisch nicht verkehrt.


Ich will nicht den Evoc pushen, aber kann es sein, dass du den Evoc in einer zu kleinen Größe probiert hast? Der Rucksack geht ja eigentlich über den ganzen Rücken.
Oder meinst du weil der Protektor selber etwas kleiner ist als der Rucksack?





Und das mit der Einkaufstüte verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich finde die Evocs ausgesprochen robust. Mein CC10 hat schon seinen ersten Crash hinter sich, ohne erkennbare Spuren.



Den Deuter find ich auch super und den Vaude würde ich mir auch sehr gerne nochmal angucken, wenn ich nicht den Evoc-Sale genutzt hätte. Da war die Entscheidung direkt abgenommen.

Bei Ergon verstehe ich die Form bzw. Schwerpunktverteilung nicht. Wieso muss das alles nach oben gepusht werden wie auf der Wiesn?


----------



## All_mtn (23. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ich will nicht den Evoc pushen, aber kann es sein, dass du den Evoc in einer zu kleinen Größe probiert hast? Der Rucksack geht ja eigentlich über den ganzen Rücken.
> Oder meinst du weil der Protektor selber etwas kleiner ist als der Rucksack?
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meine tatsächlich nur den den Protektor der im Rucksack steckt. Der Rucksack ansich saß sehr gut und die Beweglichkeit war im Vergleich zum Deuter auch einen ticken besser. Beim Deuter deckte der Protektor allerdings mehr fläche ab und war zudem etwas dicker.
Die Evocs mögen auch gut verarbeitet sein, allerdings haben mir die Fächer beim Deuter besser gefallen. Der Deuter ist im Vergleich zum Evoc allerdings insgesamt auch schwerer. Jeder Rucksack hat da so sein für und wieder. Bin jeden Falls froh nicht im Netz bestellt zu haben da ich im Shop die direkte Vergleichsmöglichkeit hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (23. Mai 2017)

Den Vaude hast du nicht zufällig auch in der Hand gehabt?

Evoc hat ja grundsätzlich ein anderes Konzept bei den Protektoren. Ich fände es auch besser, wenn die bei ihren Protektor-Westen SAS-Tec oder ähnliches verwenden würden, so scheiden die leider aus. Beim FR-Trail-Rucksack stört es mich der harte Protektor aber nicht.


----------



## All_mtn (23. Mai 2017)

Le


fone schrieb:


> Den Vaude hast du nicht zufällig auch in der Hand gehabt?
> 
> Evoc hat ja grundsätzlich ein anderes Konzept bei den Protektoren. Ich fände es auch besser, wenn die bei ihren Protektor-Westen SAS-Tec oder ähnliches verwenden würden, so scheiden die leider aus. Beim FR-Trail-Rucksack stört es mich der harte Protektor aber nicht.


Leider nicht.


----------

